# Bibleworks 7.0 announced!



## crhoades (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.bibleworks.com/bwintro.html

Looks awesome...time to crack open the piggy bank again...


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like Bible works is starting to get the features and ease of use Accordance has had for years


----------



## crhoades (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Looks like Bible works is starting to get the features and ease of use Accordance has had for years



Here we go again...

E-sword is free...
Logos has a huge library...
Bibleworks is fast...
Accordance is Mac friendly...

Just trying to make a friendly service announcement not start WWIII amongst us geeks.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 25, 2006)

The Hebrew / Greek diagramming function would be worth its price alone. Looks good!


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ...



... and Logos' huge library will soon be available on the Mac (http://www.logos.com/mac). I'm told that Accordance has also been the preferred tool for Bible Translators and serious original language scholars for the past 15 years or so, because of the incredible attention to accuracy that Accordance developers Drs. Roy & Helen Brown along and their staff have remained committed to.

Bible Works is a great product, no doubt! I have very special Respect for Roy and Helen Brown though. They are both very fluent in Biblical Hebrew and lived in Israel for many, many years. Roy has a PhD in Physics from Baylor and is one of the best programmers on planet Earth. Helen, a native of England, is an MD in Anesthesiology and also writes their documentation and supports the product. They are quite a team and also have a very dedicated staff who gives great personal service.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 25, 2006)

E-Sword!! 

If only I could get NKJV and other copy-right texts.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.bibleworks.com/bwintro.html
> 
> Looks awesome...time to crack open the piggy bank again...


----------



## historyb (Jan 25, 2006)

Now if they make it for linux then were talking.


----------



## cupotea (Jan 26, 2006)

> Here we go again...
> 
> E-sword is free...
> Logos has a huge library...
> ...



I've got Logos, E-sword and Bibleworks. The only one I ever use if Bibleworks. It's the only one I'd recommend. I've already ordered the 7.0 upgrade (from 6.0).


----------



## Mike (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> E-Sword!!
> 
> If only I could get NKJV and other copy-right texts.



Of course NKJV isn't available on e-Sword, but some other copyrighted texts are available, including the ESV for free and teh NASB for $20.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > Here we go again...
> ...



I have E-Sword and Online Bible (which is a bit different from E-Sword and has certain advantages over it), but I don't think I have used either in years.

I use both Logos and Bibleworks, and I use each of them for different purposes. I think both are incredible and I am glad that there is very little (in my opinion) overlap between the two. I use both weekly in sermon prep.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Globachio_
> ...



Check out the forums on the bibleworks website...looks like BW has built in some neat integration capabilities to allow it to pass strings to Logos! I have BW5 and a ton of Logos packages. Version 3.0 is due out soon from Logos - the beta looks great.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 26, 2006)

*Bibleworks fonts*

Those of you who have Bibleworks, do you know if postscrpt versions of the ttf Greek and Hebrew fonts are available for PC? I've checked the website and doesn't appear so. I expect the Mac versions are postscript but I don't think those will work on PC. I have an article I'm editing for The Confessional Presbyterian 2006 issue which makes use of the TTF Hebrew, but the high end typesetter doesn't like TTF fonts. I have postscript fonts of GraceaII and HebraicaII which I prefer to use, but they map differently and converting is going to take somebody some time otherwise.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Chris,

Have you been able to figure this out? Or has someone come up with a simplified process for doing it? I don't have the time to learn this call feature - it looks like reverse swahli to me - but it does look neat.

I was able to give BW 7 a trial run tonight and it looks like I will upgrade.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



You don't speak Swahli?!?! Finally, a weak point. From what I've read, there are a few calls that are built in to the system. I plan on upgrading either this week or the next and will be able to figure out more then. I recently sat through a half-day official Bibleworks training at the beginner level. Overall it was very beginner but I did manage to pick up a couple tricks.


----------



## kceaster (Feb 24, 2006)

*Chris...*



> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Those of you who have Bibleworks, do you know if postscrpt versions of the ttf Greek and Hebrew fonts are available for PC? I've checked the website and doesn't appear so. I expect the Mac versions are postscript but I don't think those will work on PC. I have an article I'm editing for The Confessional Presbyterian 2006 issue which makes use of the TTF Hebrew, but the high end typesetter doesn't like TTF fonts. I have postscript fonts of GraceaII and HebraicaII which I prefer to use, but they map differently and converting is going to take somebody some time otherwise.



I don't know that they have post script fonts.

Blessings,

KC

[Edited on 2-24-2006 by kceaster]


----------

